
DreamIt Ventures Joins Y Combinator, TechStars in Pre-Seed Funding Space - jmorin007
http://www.texasstartupblog.com/2008/08/02/dreamit-ventures-joins-y-combinator-techstars-in-pre-seed-funding-space/
======
neilc
_The "innovators" accepted by DreamIt then have the option of teaming up with
the accepted "strategists" to help out with the business side of the fledgling
company._

That's an interesting idea. I think that quite a few hackers could use a non-
technical cofounder (provided the person is very good at their job),
especially in markets like enterprise software or financial services. I'm not
necessarily sure this is the best way to pair up technical and non-technical
founders, but I'll be curious to see whether the program is successful.

~~~
aneesh
It's up to the startup how much they involve the "strategist", but from what
I've heard from two groups in the program, this is definitely a helpful
resource. DreamIt seems to have created a good atmosphere among the companies
it has funded, with the major downside that it's in Philadelphia of all places
(but that was the point of starting it I guess).

~~~
timae
Downside for some is the major upside for others. I live in Philly, so this is
good news to me!

We've got first round capital out here.. and ben franklin partners. I'm glad
to add another source for early idea funding to the mix.

------
jasonlbaptiste
one of my great buddies + someone who worked with me at my first startup is a
part of dreamit ventures. great program with great people. the mini office
space they have setup is really nice too. The companies theyve funded are also
quite interesting.

------
snprbob86
They gave a presentation at Drexel which prompted my friend and I to apply. It
was the same startup that we applied to YC with and were interviewed for.
DreamIt never replied to us; not even a form letter. How hard could it
possibly be to send out a "no thanks" email?

~~~
snprbob86
Mike from DreamIt followed up on this comment with me by email. He said that
everyone in their database should have received a personalized message along
with a form letter, but neither my partner and I nor Mike has either. He sent
us a copy of the form response that was to precede the personal response.

I appreciate the gesture in following up, so I am going to give them the
benefit of the doubt and say it got lost in Gmail's spam filter. Sorry Mike
and the rest of the DreamIt team.

------
danielrhodes
Looks like they are funding blogs: <http://www.beanstockd.com/>

That's weird because blogs don't often make exits, so there's very little
chance that DreamIt would be able to make money off that investment.

~~~
thorax
Well, to be fair, non-blog businesses don't often make exits either. There
have been a more interesting blog "exits" lately than I would have expected,
so it's harder to write them off for trying.

~~~
sanders
In response to Daniel- DreamIt Ventures funded the web application that
Beanstockd is currently building not the blog

